# Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...UPDATED..Penny had triplets!



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't even imagine how momma feels 

When I woke up yesterday Lulla was standing in the corner facing it like she was in time out. I checked on her every 10 mins or so in between chores, ran some errands, and decided I would take a nap. I woke up, came down stairs to check on her and low and behold #1 had just hit the ground! So, I helped her clean him off...then #2...then #3...#4...#5...Okay Lulla you can stop now!! hehe This qualifies as a litter I think  My first first kidding experience and we get 5...

Pictures here:
http://quakingcanopy.com/2010/03/03/2010-kids-for-sale/

Penny had 3 kids! 2 gold does, 1 cream buck. Pictures on the website  Whew, 8 kids from 2 does and a 50/50 mix. It's been a good week! :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

congrats thats awesome!

are you bottle feeding any or all of them?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Congrats, wow Lulla sure does things big! :stars: She deserves :hug: to the max. You deserve a big break.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

OH my and for the first kidding. That is amazing. They are adorable.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

CONGRATS


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

They are way cute! Congrats!! That's a lot of little ones!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Wow congratulations! Thats great- I love the girl your keeping!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Congrats!! Did mama look huge before she had all those babies?


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Wow! Congratulations! I can't even imagine quints!!! That is really uber-cool!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Awesome!!! Congrats to you and Momma!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Wow Quints???? CONGRATS!!! I hope Lulla got lots of goodies after that! Poor girl has to exhausted.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

woe.... :shocked: that is a hand full...poor doe....she must be as exhausted... as you are ...............A big congrats... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

amanda is the solid buck on a bottle? if so i may have someone willing to buy him, and they're on route for when you come down ( if its not this weekend)


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

I am supplementing all 5 with a bottle a few times a day. Lulla is VERY attentive but she is a small doe with a small udder. I think she weighs...50 lbs...lol But yes she was HUGE before kidding. I was suspecting at least 3, 5 is a couple more then three though  She was that awkward huge where the skin just can't stretch anymore and all she can do is waddle around so she mostly just laid down! lol Thanks for all the kind words! The group is doing well and I am hopeful that I won't loose any because of the addition feedings. 2 are pretty wobbly in the back legs so everyone has gotten selenium gel. I also mixed Lulla a gallon of water with brown sugar, selenium gel, and MFO solution which she lapped up like crazy. She thought it was a treat, and I was happy it was so easy to get her to take it! Penny stole some, but it won't hurt her since she should kid this week.

Sarah - the black blue eyed kid is on a bottle, yes. He's the runt and he eats more from the bottle then the rest do! Though, I suspect that's because he gets to the udder last lol. He can go this weekend, but they would have to have him disbudded. Are they close enough to you that you could do it? They should be ready to feed him 4-5x a day for another week, then drop down to 3x. He's just so small, I'd hate to seem them loose him!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Wow! Five! That is just amazing! :shocked:

Congratulations to Lulla (and mommy Amanda)! :wahoo:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

WOW....You certainly do have a litter of adorable babies :shocked: 

I think that would even be a "herd" in itself!

Congratulations on your first, Thank God it was healthy and uneventful kidding :leap:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Kids! Quints! lol I'm beat...*

Well, uneventful...except that there were 5...hahaha

Everyone has made it through the first day. Most latch the bottle pretty well and Lulla is just so amazing. She allows me to put them in the pen next to her for about 2 hours, wake them up and bottle feed them, then give them back to her. She then cleans them all and lets them nurse. She stands and watches me the whole time and drinks from the bottle if she can get a hold of it! I'm so happy she is taking them back. It sure makes my job easier!!


----------

